# Garnet Gnome Impedance



## Cinch01 (Mar 13, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what the speaker impedance is for a 70s Garnet Gnome model G15T? The speaker is screwed so I can't measure the current ohms... Any help is greatly appreciated!

Cheers


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome to the site!

I have schematics at home for those amps. If no one else chimes in with info, I'll get it on here when I get off work.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This schematic is likely of no help re: impedance, but might be handy to have for the future.

If you can't get an answer to your question, there is a way of calculating the answer by applying a *VERY small AC voltage to the OT secondary.* 

You will need a bit of help to have someone walk you through what is involved. 
I am not confident to offer that help.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

That Gnome schematic looks just like the Garnet Celebrity I used to own. It was an 8 ohm, 12" speaker.


btw, thanks Dave!


----------



## Cinch01 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys... schematics and everything! :sFun_dancing:I think I did read somewhere/sometime that it's 8 ohms.. but I haven't been able to find that thread again to confirm. I ran the ext. speaker output into my Z-best cab (8 ohms) and it sounded fantastic... great tone in this Canadian classic... now looking for a decent 8" speaker... thinking celestion eight 15 so far... only 30 bucks to boot!

Cheers!
Paul


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Output impedance isn't listed my my schematic either, but if you can open it up enough to see the output jack........1 wire will be black. If the other wire is yellow, it's 8 ohm. if the other wire is green it's 4 ohm.


----------



## Cinch01 (Mar 13, 2014)

Ok, thanks! Going to be putting a 3-prong cable on it and new fuse holder so I will have a look at those wires..


----------

